# haiduc



## the_one_and_only

Buna ziua,

Imi spuneti va rog cum se traduce haiduc in engleza?
Multumesc frumos!

Salutari,


----------



## jazyk

Hajduk, dar acesta nu este un cuvânt comun în engleză. Depindând de context, sugerez să foloseşti Robin Hood, care este un personaj pe care toţii îl cunosc.


----------



## Trisia

În afara cazului în care încerci să traduci cântecele de la Ozone  aş propune să foloseşti highwayman sau poate chiar outlaw (mai puţin) -- poate ne dai ceva context?


----------



## the_one_and_only

Da, e highwayman, l-am mai auzit inainte.
Multumesc mult pentru explicatii!

Salutari,


----------

